# Illegal bird trapping!



## GRS (Feb 20, 2008)

Police and local bird groups are looking for anone who may have heard or seen anything! Please check out the site for details,thank you.
Gwentbirding.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Probably Bird Ringers! No Native bird keeper with a knowledge of birds would ever dream of trapping at this time of the year!


----------



## GRS (Feb 20, 2008)

No it's not! It's illegal trapping! You obviously did not go to the site gwentbirding and read the report and by posting such an flippant message you are placing doubt(fueled by ignorance)on a serious crime and there for making the Police's job all the more harder by discouraging people to read this report who may have important information.


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

GRS

"doubt(fueled by ignorance)" - don't think so, Sonny! I'm old enough to have known 'bird-trappers' who operated when it was legal! 

Their knowledge of native species was always far greater than even 'experienced' twitchers and birdwatchers! As such, they would never trap during the breeding season!

There is always a touch of hysteria from the birdwatching community when caged birds are mentioned, and the mere mention of 'trapping' - as you've just proved - creates a higher level of hysteria!

Get off your 'high horse' and look at the real reason for the reduction of our wildlife - chemicals as used by farmers i. e. Insecticides, weedkillers, fertilisers.

Think of the bird species which have suffered population crashes - 
Tree Sparrow - perhaps 10 keepers in the UK, mostly with Dutch bred stock
Corn Buntings - fewer than 5 keepers in UK
Lapwing - perhaps 10 keepers in UK
Song Thrush - kept and bred in small numbers - predominantly mutations. Population crash as a result of chemicals contaminating snail stocks!

Have birdkeepers contributed to population 'crashes' of bird species in the UK - NO! 

If you want to do any useful work, stop bleating and get your MP to request limitation of chemicals in farming.

MJD


----------



## GRS (Feb 20, 2008)

You made a flippant statement fueled by your ignorance of this trapping incident plane and simple.Clouding this fact by preaching about unquestionable effects that other practises such as Agro chemicals have on our native avian population does not change this fact.My 20 years of working in the world of ecology and conservation both here in Britain and abroad does rather poo poo your petty 'Sonny' comment but your admission of an age that enabled you to know trappers when it was legal does explain your apologist stance.I can assure you my MP knows my stance on a plethora of enviromental issues.
Any hoo I'm off to enjoy the sun : )


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

GRS

Read - and learn, Sonny!

"My 20 years of working in the world of ecology and conservation both here in Britain and abroad " - 20 years of eco-babble, and you've still learnt nothing!

FACT: keepers of Native birds in the UK DO NOT WANT WILD CAUGHT BIRDS! Why - because it is easier to breed from captive-bred stock. Not a hypothesis from some idiot with only 'book-learning', but from hard-won experience in maintaining (and breeding from) a great number of species.

FACT : "Birdringers" - using mist nets, kill and maim, far more birds than they admit to! Having seen, in several different locations, mist nets left unattended for hours by BTO ringers, and watched from a distance their callous treatment - breaking legs, necks and wings in removing birds from nets, 'binning' the dead bodies and boasting how many birds they could hold in one hand!

FACT : if Welsh birdringers are that incompetent and careless that they lose nets, they should have their licences revoked! 

Flippant staement - no, Sonny! Your local ringers probably put the net up and forgot it!


----------



## GRS (Feb 20, 2008)

duffey1 said:


> GRS
> 
> Read - and learn, Sonny!
> 
> ...


Silly insults based on ignorant presumption.
An illegal trapping denialist.Ringers loosing or forgeting thier nets,preposterous!
Arrogance enough to claim to speek for all birdkeepers in the UK. 
Chip on shoulder re education and ringers.
Oh they are not my ringers I have no conection to them at all.
Writing FACT before something does not make it so.
I think a slight bastardisation of Christipher Robin is in need at this juncture,"Silly old man"!


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

GRS

Oh dear, Sonny!

You are irate and ranting well!

Take a reality check - and a Spellcheck!

I don't doubt that a certain amount of illegal trapping still takes place - but any bird taken has no intrinsic value.

1. In order to be sold (or exhibited), a native bird must be rung with a closed ring - issued by the British Bird Council or International Ornithological Association of a size set out in The Wildlife & Countryside Act 1981. 

2. An unrung bird may be kept, but its history must be proveable

3. An unrung bird has no monetary value - and is also valueless in an exchange deal

4. Keepers of Native birds do not want 'wild-caught' birds :-
a) it is far more difficult to breed from wild-caught than from captive-bred (having achieved 1st Breedings, it is fact! Despite your ill-tempered derogatory comments!
b) Captive-bred specimens are of better quality - size and colour - than their wild counterparts as a result of selective breeding over the past 30+ years. 
c). Captive bred specimens are invariably steadier than wild-caught specimens.

I have, under licence, taken native birds for breeding programmes - but only because of a very limited gene pool in the species being captive bred. So, perhaps, I do have an idea of what I am talking about!

"Ringers loosing or forgeting thier nets,preposterous" - you really should have read the Gwent blogspot! There is a report on theft of mist nets - which can only happen when the ringers are careless! Congratulations on shooting yourself in the foot!

A late friend, Bob Hudson, Ringing Director of the BTO will be turning in his grave!


----------



## kr1s27 (Jul 18, 2012)

This thread has me in fits of laughter =D 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRS (Feb 20, 2008)

duffey1 said:


> GRS
> 
> Oh dear, Sonny!
> 
> ...



Oh silly old man I am far from irate.
Your silly insults would argue you're of such state.
Your ignorant presumtions none stop do they flow.
A game of poo sticks we might play by your mouth,no?


----------



## GRS (Feb 20, 2008)

kr1s27 said:


> This thread has me in fits of laughter =D
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad someone else is enjoying this as much as I :lol:


----------

